# Jail House Rock & ???



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I ordered in a couple of jumpsuits to see if I liked them and when I put Jett's on, with Jett's personality he made me think of Elvis in Jail House Rock. :wub: Maybe it's the short legs and white 'socks'. :HistericalSmiley:



















Jett's working on the Elvis lip curl.









I think he's got it. :thumbsup:










Now my girl Callie...well...I was hoping for a CeeCee Marilyn Monroe type. But my girl's got a style all her own! I'm thinking she's more like Cyndi Lauper. :blush: I'm thinking this particular outfit really suits her. What do you think?



















Hey...CeeCee wears her bow off to the side sometimes. So why isn't mine what mommy wants? I kinda like it like this. :yes:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL!!!! Boy did you nail it on those descriptions!! too funny!! I am so in love with their little sweet smiles. You are one lucky woman to have them and they hit the jackpot with you!! I wish I could cuddle them...I know they smell great too!!!!! lol!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal your babies look adorable in their new jumpsuits and i know it'll keep them nice and toasty. :wub: I think Jett has his "Elvis" lip curl perfected and well Callie says "Girls Just Want to Have Fun" and that's exactly what she's doing just like Cyndi Lauper!

So how are you liking the jumpsuits so far?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> LOL!!!! Boy did you nail it on those descriptions!! too funny!! I am so in love with their little sweet smiles. You are one lucky woman to have them and they hit the jackpot with you!! I wish I could cuddle them...I know they smell great too!!!!! lol!!



Callie told me to have you tell Bisou that she'll come over and take care of her snoring bear for her. She knows just how to put it in it's place.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Haha, I think they could pass for celebrities! Those are just too cute!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Crystal!!! So beautiful and hysterical at the same time. Well done. Love to all of your babies.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Crystal your babies look adorable in their new jumpsuits and i know it'll keep them nice and toasty. :wub: I think Jett has his "Elvis" lip curl perfected and well Callie says "Girls Just Want to Have Fun" and that's exactly what she's doing just like Cyndi Lauper!
> 
> So how are you liking the jumpsuits so far?



Girls just wanna have fun is right! That's my Callie. Both she and Jett are giving the jumpsuits this sign...:rochard: 

They are nicely made and stay on really well since they are one piece. They aren't super heavy/warm, but great for inside during cold weather.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

They are both sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal -- Elvis is in the house. "He ain't nothin' but a Malt dog" :rockon::rockon: And I could look at Callie "Time After Time." :wub::wub: Your two little models just made my evening for me. Adorable!!! Great little outfits on them.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Too cute and so right on!!!

Jett could go to Vegas and win the Elvis impersonation contest and Callie is sort of a Cyndi Lauper or more a Betsy Johnson type in that outfit. Both outfits are really cute, BTW. What company are they from? 

The pics made me S-M-I-L-E!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, that is so funny!! LOL:HistericalSmiley:
great outfits on your babies!!:wub::wub:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL!! They are just the cutest little babies!! I love their new outfits! Your fluffs pictures always make me smile!! So precious! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Great pics of Jett and Callie (and I love the jumpsuits too!)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those outfits are adorable and of course, Jett rocks it. I think Callie is getting there, but she looks a bit dainty to be a Lauper.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think they both have it going on!!! Just adorable......love both the jumpsuits~~Callie girl can wear her bow off to the side if she wants too!!! CeeCee said she could!!! Love the pics and all the descriptions of their outfits!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal -- Elvis is in the house. "He ain't nothin' but a Malt dog" :rockon::rockon: And I could look at Callie "Time After Time." :wub::wub: Your two little models just made my evening for me. Adorable!!! Great little outfits on them.:wub:


Jett says "Thank you...thank you very much" in his best Elvis voice. Callie's too busy partying to say anything at the moment. lol



Lacie's Mom said:


> Too cute and so right on!!!
> 
> Jett could go to Vegas and win the Elvis impersonation contest and Callie is sort of a Cyndi Lauper or more a Betsy Johnson type in that outfit. Both outfits are really cute, BTW. What company are they from?
> 
> The pics made me S-M-I-L-E!!!!!


Don't be giving my Jettster any ideas. He's staying with me! lol

They are from HipDoggie.



Cosy said:


> Those outfits are adorable and of course, Jett rocks it. I think Callie is getting there, but she looks a bit dainty to be a Lauper.


Well don't be telling Miss Callie she's dainty. She gives Jett a run for his money. Hmmmm....come to think of it, better not tell Jett she's dainty either. :HistericalSmiley: And do dainty girls growl? She's got the cutest little growl...almost purr like. It makes me think of Tigger from Whinnie the Pooh.:wub:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I think they both have it going on!!! Just adorable......love both the jumpsuits~~Callie girl can wear her bow off to the side if she wants too!!! CeeCee said she could!!! Love the pics and all the descriptions of their outfits!!!:wub::wub::wub:


Unfortunately Callie has not learned how to carry off the 'side bow' look yet. I've told her she needs to study CeeCee's pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - they are so cute!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the jumpsuits! Jett is totally doing the Elvis lip curl! LOL

Callie looks like a hyper dog! She is so cute all befrazzled!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my ... I can't help falling in love with Jett. :wub::wub: And, I love Jett's lip curl ... just like Elvis! :HistericalSmiley:

And, as for darling Callie ... yes, girls just want to have fun! She's one beauty, for sure.:wub::wub:

I love their clothes, Crystal. You have the perfect models. :wub::wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh how adorable!!! I loooove the comparison pictures you did! That is so clever and perfectly done!! Your babies are really cute!!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Love Love Love... especially that outfit on Callie. That is SO her personality. It's awesome!!!!

Great pics of the kids!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok am melting here :wub: sooooooo cute :wub:
Hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok first of all I LOVE Jett! But Callie. I'm sorry Crystal but everytime I see a pic of her I crack up. She's such a WILD girl!!!!!! I just LOVE her!!!!! Her theme song should be "girls just wanna have fun!"


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha!! This is just over-the-top cute!!!  love it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They look so precious Crystal :wub: you are so imaginative :biggrin:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*I am a sucker for Jett...he's so cute in his Elvis style hoodie. But Callie is just too adorable for words. Cyrstal, your captions were just perfect..thanks for making me smile from ear to ear! I love your fluffies!:wub:*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Jett's theme song should be "Love me Tender!"


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, my ... I can't help falling in love with Jett. :wub::wub: And, I love Jett's lip curl ... just like Elvis! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And, as for darling Callie ... yes, girls just want to have fun! She's one beauty, for sure.:wub::wub:
> 
> I love their clothes, Crystal. You have the perfect models. :wub::wub:


I'm so impressed at how quick people are to put in Elvis song lines into their responses! Soooo funny!!

I tell you...when I fell for Jett, I fell really hard.:heart:



mom2bijou said:


> Ok first of all I LOVE Jett! But Callie. I'm sorry Crystal but everytime I see a pic of her I crack up. She's such a WILD girl!!!!!! I just LOVE her!!!!! Her theme song should be "girls just wanna have fun!"


Oh I know...she cracks me up too. Just tonight I'm trying to eat some dinner. I'm exhausted. All 3 ran and played for awhile. Zoe was the first to leave the play group. After awhile Jett decided it was time to be a bit more mellow. Callie's in my bedroom barking for someone to come and chase her. When no one obliges, she comes bunny hopping out into the kitchen. She literally bunny hops!! Soooo stinkin' cute!



edelweiss said:


> I think Jett's theme song should be "Love me Tender!"


Ahhhh...now that is the PERFECT song for my little man. :tender:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww.....soooo adorable!! I love that Jett always. And Callie is my kind of girl. I can totally see her as the Cyndi Lauper type.....cute suits!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Hilarious!*

awwwww they look adorable!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think those two could get any cuter!!
Loved the pictures!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

njdrake said:


> I don't think those two could get any cuter!!
> Loved the pictures!


 
Oh my gosh, I couldn't agree more. Crystal ADORABLE :wub:

Many hugs and much love.


----------

